# 9x18 Makarov



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

Out of curiosity, I was wondering if a 9x18 Makarov round will work reliably in a Ruger P89?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

9x18mm Makarov = .364
9mm Luger = .355

So aside from the obvious need for a different bbl I'm thinking a differnt recoil spring would be needed as well and the specs for the cartridges differs so too.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

will not work at all, the 9x18 won't even chamber in a 9x19 gun.......of course I wouldn't know from personal experience or anything:roll:


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

In a word.... NO!:buttkick:


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO! :smt119:smt120:smt091:smt092:smt107:smt075:smt170 :box:

A 9mm Makarov round, first and foremost, is more comparable to a 9mm Browning (.380ACP). Therefore the power of the round will be less than the 9x19mm your gun is chambered for and it may FTC. Secondly, the round is shorter. Regardless of how well the Ruger P-series strips and locks the round into the extractor before it's even fully home, that millimeter makes a big difference. What makes an even bigger difference is the nose of the bullet. 9x18mm means the CASE is 18mm. The OAL of the two bullets are very different, since the Makarov and .380 have blunter noses. That creates even more of a possibility for feed issues.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

9mm luger/380 .355

9mm mak .364 = kaboom


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

It would have to be a custom barrel job at least and when you can find Maks for under 300 bucks why would you waste the money???


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*My Bad*

I got a few technical answers from my question and that is what I wanted.

You see, I found a makarov case at my shooting range and notice that there was such a minor difference between the two and that difference prompted the question. I have no intention or desire to try to refit my flawless 9x19 to 9x18. I am an ameature at the shooting experience, but I am not dense.

Thanks all for the answers. :smt1099


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Your Welcome :smt033


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

Blkhawk73 said:


> 9x18mm Makarov = .364
> 9mm Luger = .355
> 
> So aside from the obvious need for a different bbl I'm thinking a differnt recoil spring would be needed as well and the specs for the cartridges differs so too.


Those 9.2 mm Makarov rounds have a bad habit of getting stuck in the barrel of 9.0 mm firearms. JBR


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

message dated 08-20-2008 followed by message dated 03-23-2010... tumbleweed


----------

